# My Rant about Manzanita wood



## UsAndThem (Jan 20, 2015)

Just to let you guys know , Manzanita canada . com sells it. They try to deflect you to fine aquatics .com to purchase any "aquarium Manzanita" This is complete and utter bullshit.

as long as your manzanita has been sand blasted and NOT laquered or spray painted it is absolutely fine for aquarium Use.

They are supplied by Fine aquatics . com and have an agreement that they can not sell the manzanita as "aquarium wood" to anyone who inquires about it.

It is a complete Monopoly on manzanita in this country , its crazy. I called up a supplier from the USA who would not ship it to me because Fine aquatics . com is his official supplier in Canada.

A lot of the stores in the GTA also acquire it from Fine aquatics. If you decide to go on Ebay and search for it , they will try and rip you off with insane pricing for shipping and "IMPORT FEES"

I have ordered it from someone reputable and paid a fraction of the shipping others have quoted us to ship to canada and " NO IMPORT FEE "

Folks , Don't believe everything you hear. it is probably worth it to drive to an arts and Crafts supplier in New york and bring some back for 1/5th of the price we are being charged.

Do not believe people who market Manzanita as "Aquarium Manzanita" there is no difference except in the price they charge Hobbyists.

Rant done.


----------

